# Buying Flying Dutchman blades !



## fred55 (17 Dec 2015)

I want to buy quality blades having read different forums Flying Dutchman blades seems the way to go : - now Mikesworkshop gets rave reviews but orders seem big - 1 gross (12 dozen) 1/2 (6 dozen) next Lesleys again all are American web sites, 
1. Do you experienced buyers buy from US web sites; amounts don't seem geared to individuals; can anybody recommend a nearer site British or EU. 
2. Or am I being tight does everybody else buy blades in "gross" amount.

Thanks for any replies about the blades (not the tight bit).


----------



## jonluv (17 Dec 2015)

You can from both suppliers buy the starter pack, this should enable you to find which blade is right for the type of work you do or are wishing to do.

I am very "tight" with blades, use no 5 for most pieces of Intarsia etc and no 7 for bowls and toys, as the eyes are dimming I no longer do fretwork so 1 doz no 3 last forever.

If you are new to scrolling you may find you break quite a few blades so this should be taken into account.

I have on occasions used 4 or 5 blades per piece of work depending on wood/ thickness, so you can see 72 blades may seem a lot but could mean less than 20 pieces of work and I cost blades into price of the piece

You could buy other brands from Axminster/Hobbies in smaller amounts they sell very reasonable blades

John


----------



## marcros (17 Dec 2015)

or find somebody wanting to split an order. the onwards postage in the uk isnt going to amount to much.


----------



## Chippygeoff (17 Dec 2015)

I use nothing but Flying Dutchman blades, they are just perfect for the type of work that I do. The best place to order FD blades is from the Wooden Teddy Bear Company, it's another American site but the sercice is really good. Postage is about the same as what it would be here in the UK if you were ordering blades from a UK supplier. Blades take on average a week to get here. I think I ordered6 gross last time and for the very first time my blades were intercepted by the customes and I ended up paying another 30 quid import duty, which made the blades very expensive. Next time I will get them to write a lesser value on the envelope, hopefully.


----------



## fred55 (17 Dec 2015)

Sorry Chippygeoff - import duty !! write on a lesser value !! sound like there's more to buying from America than I thought, It still feels strange to me that blades made in Germany seem not to be available direct or at least in the UK; even Amazon or e-bay deflect you towards $ sites - I must be getting old in my approach to payments but it just does not feel right giving over my card details along with the 3 pin security numbers to a web site. While I check it out further I have ordered a few Pegas from Axminster to get me away.


Just getting off the point Axminster !! ordered 3pm yesterday arrived 12am today - Dammed good service just hope the Pegas blades are as good.


----------



## loftyhermes (17 Dec 2015)

If you don't want to buy from the USA the look for Niqua blades in the UK. there are several suppliers including but not limited to, Hobbies, Hegner and Original Marquetry. Flying Dutchman blades are reputedly made by Niqua. 
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## martinka (17 Dec 2015)

Fred, if you'd like to try a couple of Flying Dutchman blades, I am only in Normanton, a couple of hundred yards from Jct 31 of the M62


----------



## fred55 (17 Dec 2015)

Hi Martinka 
Would like to take you up on that offer - been passed your place twice today on route to M62 and Leeds doing the dreaded Christmas shopping. Will send you an email with my phone number then just text day and time you want me to pop through I know the Village club shopping well. We can sort something out
Fred,

email sent


----------



## martinka (18 Dec 2015)

I didn't get an email, Fred. Checked gmail spam and nothing there either. 
I am on the second row after where the Village pub was, on the same side. The Village has gone and is a housing estate now. 
I'll PM you an address so you can email me direct.


----------



## aramco (10 Jan 2020)

I also looking for a Flying Dutchman supplier in the UK, I recently tried some Niqua supposed to be as good as fd but I did not find that so, too aggressive in small cuts,I have tried other brads but nothing comes close to fd, I wonder why someone does not approach the factory and get a dealer ship.

take care
John


----------



## AES (10 Jan 2020)

When I started my scrolling "career" I bought a mixed starter pack of FD blades from, I think Mike's Workshop. They were fine, but speaking purely personally, I later found the FD blades to be no better/no worse than Pegas blades. (Just FYI, they're made where I live - Switzerland - but for me anyway, they're cheaper when I buy via a dealer in Germany rather than their Swiss distributor - Pegas will not retail direct. Go figure, as our American friends say)!

But for UK buyers, Axminster Tools is the UK distributor for Pegas, and as already seen earlier in this thread, Axi's service is generally rated as excellent. That's been my own experience anyway.

So unless you have some special reason for wanting FD blades, I'd suggest you try Pegas at least once. You can always go back to importing from the US if you don't like Pegas, but if they work out for you then you've saved a bit of hassle and possible Customs duty.

P.S. Re the above suggestion about writing a lower value on the parcel, that is illegal, strictly speaking, and I've had experience of at least 2 different US suppliers sending stuff to me here who refused to do that. 

BTW, I have no connection with any of the above-named companies other than as a satisfied customer.

HTH


----------



## aramco (10 Jan 2020)

tried them al olsen pegas niqua judy gale roberts titanium and all the other non named brands ans only fd seem to work best for me

take care
John


----------



## Droogs (11 Jan 2020)

FD and Pegas are wholey owned trademarks or the Swiss Vallorbe company located just down the road from Andy and yes they are pratts and wont sell direct


----------



## aramco (11 Jan 2020)

thanks for that droogs i was going to look up who made them,
I wonder if anyone has asked them for a dealership to sell their blades in this country??

take care
John


----------



## AES (11 Jan 2020)

I didn't know that FD are produced here, along with Pegas. As Axi are the UK stockists/distributors for Pegas, perhaps it's worth asking Axi if they do (or would) stock FD as well?

@aramco: I'm not doubting your word for a second but I'm surprised you find FD better than Pegas. Personally I found little or no difference at all.


----------



## loftyhermes (11 Jan 2020)

Mike Moorlach (Mr Flying Dutchman) once stated that his FD blades were made by Niqua.


----------



## aramco (11 Jan 2020)

I thought there would be no difference between fd and Niqua but there is

John


----------

